# New M&P 9 owner



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I finally got around to it, I purchased an M&P 9.

Quick question.

The gun is brand new, I took the gun down to clean it, what is the blue substance on the recoil spring?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's probably a coating on the spring to lubricate and protect the spring from rusting.

I don't know if S&W does this , but several other brands do.

Congratulations on buying a great gun.

You'll love it.

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

S&W identifies different recoil springs for different models with different colors. It's paint. It's normal.

I believe the compact is yellow, the 45, something else.

Great choice, enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... I was more curious as to what it was than worried about it.

Took the gun to the range yesterday and put 100 rounds through it, LOVE it so far!!! I definately need more range time though.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't we all :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Cub J3 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Recoil Spring color*

Yup, I have an M&P 9c and the recoil spring coating is yellow.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

My spring color is blue as well.


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got the .40 full size frame and the paint on the spring is blue


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

9, 40 and 357 of a size all use the same spring. The 45 is different.

tumbleweed


----------

